# New rabbit, cost of spay/neuter?



## kitkat (Jul 15, 2014)

I am getting a baby bunny very soon and I am going to a new breeder for the very first time ( my old breeder had to move) and they sell bunnies much younger than what I am accustomed to, and the bunnies that they sell are not spayed or neutered yet. I have to get them fixed and I was wondering how much I usually is to have that done. Thanks!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 15, 2014)

It can vary a lot depending on where you live and even between vet clinics. How old are the bunnies they are selling? They should not be sold before 8 weeks of age.

Bandit's neuter cost me $100, the same clinic for me spays females for $200. Other clinics will be more, others less. Your best bet is to find a few rabbit savvy vets in your area and to ring around to ask.

Edit: I have edited your thread title to be more descriptive, you might get more responses that way 

If you're looking to purchase a rabbit that's already desexed, you could also go through a rescue group.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Jul 15, 2014)

It depends a lot where you live. Here in South Australia, I rang a local vet clinic to find out the cost to get a male rabbit neutred and it was $120. It depends if the bunny is a boy or girl. Girls generally cost more then boys.


----------



## carmichaels99 (Jul 15, 2014)

In ontario canada I paid about $120 to have Oliver neutered.


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 15, 2014)

My vet charges 135.50 for neuter and spay is 175.00. Bigger cities seem to cost more.


----------



## lauraelizxo (Jul 15, 2014)

I live in upstate NY... Spay was 250 & neuter around 100.


----------



## kitkat (Jul 15, 2014)

I live in Southern California and I am looking to get the rabbit spayed.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jul 15, 2014)

In bc canada I payed 120 to have mine spayed and my other rabbit was 100 to neuter him


----------



## dragynflye (Jul 15, 2014)

I can have a rabbit neutered by a rabbit - savvy vet who volunteers at my local SPCA for $75. They don't offer spays, though. A spay by the same vet at his office is $600.


----------



## kjb (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi I am a foster mom for nearly all rescue animals, we get all our animals spayed/neutered by a place called spay2day check if there is one near you, they are 85$ for rabbits


----------



## Mastershroom (Aug 1, 2014)

I just had my Oreo spayed this week. It cost $180 and some change, including the surgery itself, a week of post-surgery antibiotics and painkillers, and an overnight stay at the vet clinic since I work 2nd shift and the vet closed before I got off work. This is at one of the best exotic vets in the region.


----------



## Jenny_Lee (Aug 1, 2014)

I live in Southern California as well! 
Check out this site: http://therabbitcorner.com/low cost.htm
It helped me decide on which vet to take my bunnies when they get older (also affordable)!


----------



## j123 (Aug 4, 2014)

lauraelizxo said:


> I live in upstate NY... Spay was 250 & neuter around 100.



Can I ask where upstate your vet is located and whether you recommend them? My closest rabbit vet is in the greater NY area and charges $700 for neuter (which is way out of my price range!). I haven't had any luck finding a rabbit-saavy vet that I can afford and I'm afraid to just go anywhere, especially for surgery. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## miyumiyu (Aug 4, 2014)

If you live in the US, I know there's various reduced cost spay/neuter programs available on a state to state basis. Depending on where you live, you may want to google low cost spay/neuter clinics and call around until you find one that will see rabbits.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Aug 7, 2014)

from what i have noticed, it differs for each clinic. i have had 2 estimate(s); one was for 325 n the other was for 185


----------



## Ame (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm in BC Canada and it'll be $225 both of their first check ups and neutering.


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 8, 2014)

At my old vet it was $405 for a spay or neuter. Luckily I have found a new place that charges $95 for a spay and $75 for a neuter. Just google "rabbit savvy spay clinics" in your area and find one that is on a few trusted lists.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 9, 2014)

The cost definitely varies and there are a lot of factors at play including the location of the hospital, the experience of the veterinarian, and what is included in the procedure. For example, although I've been in many different hospitals that spay and neuter rabbits, only one of them intubates and places an IV catheter in every surgical patient. They also charge about $450 for a neuter and $550 for a spay. 

One good way to select a veterinarian with experience who also has a lower cost is to talk with local rabbit rescues in the area. 

Where in Southern California are you located? If you're in the Los Angeles area, send me a PM and I might be able to make some suggestions.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 9, 2014)

What questions should I ask about spay procedure that would help me to make a decision?


----------



## NDarling23 (Aug 9, 2014)

I love in Arizona and my vet wanted over 300 for a spay of my bunny. I'm looking to other places for more options. Outrageous.


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 9, 2014)

Calling around to local vets is probably your best option. Spay and neutering price very in different parts of the country. Here (utah) it's about $50


----------



## Tessiesaurus (Aug 10, 2014)

I live in London in the UK and the spay cost me about £180 and the neuter cost more like £100


----------



## missyscove (Aug 10, 2014)

Lexi01 said:


> Calling around to local vets is probably your best option. Spay and neutering price very in different parts of the country. Here (utah) it's about $50



$50! Is this being subsidized by some other organization? Even doing something really simple like a cat neuter at that price, I can't imagine how your veterinarian could turn a profit. When prices get that low I really wonder about what sort of preanesthetic drugs they're using, if you're being sent home with appropriate pain control, etc.


----------



## pani (Aug 10, 2014)

Thumperina said:


> What questions should I ask about spay procedure that would help me to make a decision?


I would ask how often they perform the procedure, what pain meds they would use for recovery, if they could detail the procedure for you... a useful trick is to ask if you should fast your rabbit prior to surgery. If they say yes (like you would for a cat or dog), that would be a big red flag.

My vet clinic gave me a pamphlet about general neutering information, and made a special note regarding not fasting for rabbits.


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 10, 2014)

missyscove said:


> $50! Is this being subsidized by some other organization? Even doing something really simple like a cat neuter at that price, I can't imagine how your veterinarian could turn a profit. When prices get that low I really wonder about what sort of preanesthetic drugs they're using, if you're being sent home with appropriate pain control, etc.



http://www.utahpets.org/nmhcms/Best...inicinOrem/tabid/77/Default.aspx#.U-gXLGd0zGg

That's all I know, it says something about low income on the page so you're probably right. I haven't done too much research on places to go just yet. I went to the first few on a google search....


----------



## missyscove (Aug 10, 2014)

Lexi01 said:


> http://www.utahpets.org/nmhcms/Best...inicinOrem/tabid/77/Default.aspx#.U-gXLGd0zGg
> 
> That's all I know, it says something about low income on the page so you're probably right. I haven't done too much research on places to go just yet. I went to the first few on a google search....



Ah, Best Friends is a well known animal rescue organization. They definitely get funding other than you paying the fee for a spay/neuter so that makes more sense.


----------



## lauraelizxo (Aug 11, 2014)

I live by lake George. I called 5-6 local vets & they were all under 300 dollars!!


----------



## caudilad (Aug 11, 2014)

I went to local spca and they spayed her for $100.


----------

